# Pink betta



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello I was wondering if anybody could give me advice on breed ing a pink betta I don't really understand the dominant and recessive genes so can any body tell me what color and forms I should start with so that later in in my line I have a chance of getting a pink betta I would love to have a double tail halfmoon. Thank you


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Since pink is dilute of red, you could start with a pastel and breed to a red. It would be easier if you use only solid colored bettas, but they are hard to find.


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you and what about the form would I just spawn a double tail to a halfmoon?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Breeding a double tail to a half moon will give you all half moon unless they carry double tail.


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

So even if I continue through my line to breed some of my bettas that I breed to a double tail it won't ever appear?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The double tail trait is recessive, that means that both parents must have it in order for the fry to show it.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Breeding Dt x Dt is also not recommended because of the amount of deformities that come along with their spawns.


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

So how do some people get double tail half moons?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Usually start with dt or dthm then breed to an hm (doesn't matter if male or female) for f1. Pick best f1 dt geno and breed to father/mother whichever has the desirable trait.


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay so I get a DT and a HM and spawn them then one of the fry once they have grown up I'am going to spawn it back to either the moths or father the one that has the double tail since tpocicat says that it will bring me all HM's?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Dt is a recessive trait so breeding dt to hm will give you hm with dt geno. 
F1- Dt x Hm = Hm W/ Dt geno
F2- Dt x Hm W/ Dt geno= 25% hm 50% Dthm 25% Dt


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you that helped a lot..... Does it matter which parent when it comes to the color?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope, not really


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay thank you everything has helped a lot


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Or pick the best male n female n inbred them


----------

